# dust, stock, and refuse



## ysn

Hi, please what is meant by "*stock*" in this context?
SECTION: DUST, *STOCK*, AND REFUSE CONVEYING SYSTEMS
 "Dust, *stock,* and refuse conveying systems. Dust, *stock, *and refuse conveying systems shall comply with the provisions of this Section."

Source: Building Code

Thank you


----------



## Hulalessar

I think it probably means goods kept in a shop or store.


----------



## ysn

But here I expect it is related to rubbish, like toilet paper, Is it right? But I expect refuse includes toilet paper.


----------



## ysn

Here are some contexts:
"This chapter shall govern the ventilation of spaces within a building intended to be occupied. Mechanical exhaust systems, including exhaust systems serving clothes dryers and cooking appliances; hazardous exhaust systems; dust, *stock* and refuse conveyor systems; subslab soil exhaust systems; smoke control systems; energy recovery ventilation systems and other systems specified in this Section shall comply with Chapter ..."


"Explosion relief vents. A safety or explosion relief vent shall be provided on all systems that convey combustible refuse or *stock* of an explosive nature. "


----------



## cidertree

Could it refer to material being fed _into_ the building? - Fuel oil to a storage tank for a central furnace, for example.


----------



## heypresto

Could it be a euphemism for 'human waste'?


----------



## cidertree

Of an explosive nature?


----------



## heypresto

Ah, right.  Just a guess.


----------



## cidertree

Yeah, I'm in the same place.

@OP, Is there a glossary definition of "stock" in the building code?


----------



## ysn

There is no definition of stock related to Building Code.


----------



## ysn

An explosion here I expect, may mean that these materials may get pressurized.


----------



## ysn

cidertree said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same place.
> 
> @OP, Is there a glossary definition of "stock" in the building code?


What is @OP?


----------



## cidertree

*O*riginal *P*oster - you.


----------



## ysn

cidertree said:


> *O*riginal *P*oster - you.


Thank you


cidertree said:


> *O*riginal *P*oster - you.


----------



## heypresto

If this is important, I would suggest asking a building expert, or whoever or whatever department it is in your country, that writes or publishes this building code to explain it. We can only _guess_.


----------



## ysn

The original code is from America, but we try to translate it.


----------



## heypresto

OK, I guess it's just possible that one of our American friends may know what it means, but it might be beyond their expertise. If it is, you might have to ask the American provider of this code what it means so you can translate it accurately, and not rely on your or our guesswork.


----------



## PaulQ

*"This chapter shall govern the ventilation of spaces within a building intended to be occupied. Mechanical exhaust systems, including exhaust systems serving clothes dryers and cooking appliances; hazardous exhaust systems; dust, {stock and refuse conveyor systems}; subslab soil exhaust systems; smoke control systems; etc.

Stock *is a noun acting attributively: (Note the erroneous lack of the Oxford comma*):

"including exhaust systems serving clothes dryers and cooking appliances; hazardous exhaust systems; dust, *stock* and refuse conveyor systems; subslab soil exhaust systems; smoke control systems;" is a reduced relative clause modifying *Mechanical exhaust systems.*

Stock and refuse *conveyor systems* are systems that convey either stock or refuse.  (Conveyor systems are particularly prone to fire.)

*Stock *=  goods that are for sale that are kept in a shop or store

* 5 Expensive Comma Typos from History | Proofed’s Writing Tips


----------



## Andygc

Actually: dust conveyor systems, stock conveyor systems and refuse conveyor systems.


----------



## kentix

cidertree said:


> Could it refer to material being fed _into_ the building? - Fuel oil to a storage tank for a central furnace, for example.


It sounds like it to me. You could also have gas coming in. If this not just about homes but also about commercial buildings you could have other chemicals used in a manufacturing process. Those would be (feed)stocks in the manufacturing process.


----------



## ysn

So in the end it may mean in general any kind of fuel or gas?


----------



## PaulQ

ysn said:


> So in the end it may mean in general any kind of fuel or gas?


No. It means anything that is likely to to be hazardous because of fumes, gases, particles, and or or fire.

A mechanical exhaust system is basically any ventilation system with a fan that pumps the contents of an enclosed area into the outside world.


----------



## ysn

So we conclude that is hazardous exhaust contents without specifying any material?


----------



## cidertree

Going on the information provided, I'd say that's a precipitate conclusion.


----------



## ysn

I don`t understand your words cidertree. the last words I`ve wrote about paulQ`s words.


----------



## cidertree

From #4, "dust, *stock* and refuse conveyor systems" is listed separately from "hazardous exhaust systems". Although explosion relief vents are required when the stock, or refuse, is of an explosive nature, I can see no indication that "stock" can be read as "hazardous exhaust contents" - any more than refuse or dust can be.


----------



## ysn

So what is the vocabulary for "stock" other than "refuse" or "dust" to substitute "stock"?
How about this?

"all systems that convey combustible refuse or *stock* of an explosive nature. "
Does "stock" have two different meanings in #4?


----------



## cidertree

Not that I can see. 
"Stock" - whatever it is - can sometimes be of an explosive nature is the best I can get out of it.


----------



## ysn

You focus only  on the first quotation in #4


----------



## ysn

I may conclude: it is some of the exhaust contents- whether hazardous or not?


----------



## bearded

ysn said:


> So what is the vocabulary for "stock"...


What about ''accumulated material /stuff''?


----------



## cidertree

ysn said:


> I may conclude: it is some of the exhaust contents- whether hazardous or not?


I'll have to leave it with "I don't know."


----------



## heypresto

I still suggest it will be quicker and more effective for you to ask the American provider of this code to clarify exactly what they mean, so you can translate it accurately. _Guessing _doesn't seem a good idea to me.


----------



## ysn

bearded, accumulated material means any material but here it is a specific kind of material.
heypresto, your suggestion for me is not practical, it is hard to achieve, but I hope so.
Anyway, thank you all  for your best efforts


----------



## kentix

kentix said:


> If this not just about homes but also about commercial buildings you could have other chemicals used in a manufacturing process. Those would be (feed)stocks in the manufacturing process.


----------



## Hulalessar

The suggestion I made in post 2 clearly does not fit the context. On checking I see there are more meanings to "stock" than immediately spring to mind. On this page, which collects definitions from more than one dictionary, the only definition which looks like fitting is "a portion of metal cut from a bar upon which a specific process, such as forging, is to be carried out".


----------



## ysn

A portion of metal ... is impossible, there is no context related to it.


----------



## ysn

Exhaust materials in a general sense is suitable.


----------



## Andygc

ysn said:


> Exhaust materials in a general sense is suitable.


No, it is not. "Stock" is never waste or "exhaust materials" unless it is stated to be "stock waste" or "waste stock". Stock is something that is wanted and whatever form it takes it can be conveyed. In an Amazon warehouse it consists of many thousands of a wide variety of goods for sale, in a steel mill it may be billets of steel awaiting processing, in a print shop it is paper and card.

Without knowing a lot more about the process being referred to, we will struggle to know what "stock" means in your context


----------



## ysn

"Stock" is  in all these contexts in this code:
"VENTILATION
SECTION 401 GENERAL
401.1 Scope.
This chapter shall govern the ventilation of spaces within a building intended to be occupied. Mechanical exhaust systems, including exhaust systems serving clothes dryers and cooking appliances; hazardous exhaust systems; dust, *stock* and refuse conveyor systems; subslab soil exhaust systems; smoke control systems; energy recovery ventilation systems and other systems specified in Section 502 shall comply with Chapter 5"
--------------------------------

Exhaust System:

SECTION 501 GENERAL
501.1 Scope.
This chapter shall govern the design, construction and installation of mechanical exhaust systems, including exhaust systems serving clothes dryers and cooking appliances; hazardous exhaust systems; dust, *stock* and refuse conveyor systems; subslab soil exhaust systems; smoke control systems; energy recovery ventilation systems and other systems specified in Section 502"
________________________________________

"SECTION 511 DUST, *STOCK* AND REFUSE CONVEYING SYSTEMS
511.1 Dust, *stock* and refuse conveying systems. Dust, *stock* and refuse conveying systems shall comply with the provisions of Section 510 and Sections 511.1.1 through 511.2.
511.1.1 Collectors and separators. Collectors and separators involving such systems as centrifugal separators, bag filter systems and similar devices, and associated supports shall be constructed of noncombustible materials and shall be located on the exterior of the building or structure. A collector or separator shall not be located nearer than 3000 mm to combustible construction or to an unprotected wall or floor opening, unless the collector is provided with a metal vent pipe that extends above the highest part of any roof with a distance of 9000 mm.
Exceptions:
1. Collectors such as “Point of Use” collectors, close extraction weld fume collectors, spray finishing booths, stationary grinding tables, sanding booths, and integrated or machine-mounted collectors shall be permitted to be installed indoors provided"
___________________________________________

"Explosion relief vents. A safety or explosion relief vent shall be provided on all systems that convey combustible refuse or *stock* of an explosive nature, in accordance with the requirements of the code."

"514.2 Prohibited applications. Energy recovery ventilation systems shall not be used in the following systems:
1. Hazardous exhaust systems covered in Section 510.
2. Dust, *stock* and refuse systems that convey explosive or flammable vapors, fumes or dust.
3. Smoke control systems covered in Section"
__________________________________________




Source: Building Code


----------



## heypresto

The repeated list of 'dust, stock and refuse' implies that 'stock' is something undesirable. Terms like 'hazardous', 'explosive' and 'flammable' appear to reinforce this. But it doesn't make it any easier to _guess _what it actually _is_. 

I can only suggest again that you ask the source of this building code. I'm sure they, and the people you are translating for, would be far happier that you translate it accurately than just guess.


----------



## ysn

I expect it is a kind of exhaust material. How to contact the code source?  Thank you heypresto for your feelings.


----------



## meilanque

The source is the NYC Building Code from 2014: Searchable platform for building codes

As a native American English speaker with over 20 years in NYC, I would never interpret "stock" as a waste product. The most natural interpretation to my mind would be either goods for sale or raw materials (as has been suggested above). Something like the famous conveyor belts at our B&H Camera World: Video Tour of the Super Elaborate B&H Superstore Conveyor System which move your purchases to the registers.

However, this section of the building code refers specifically to exhaust systems, i.e. systems designed to push materials outside. (Almost) all the rest of the code is about moving materials out. So it'd be weird if they were just talking about conveyor belts for merchandise. Moreover, from the rest of the context, it's pretty clear most of this code is concerned with commercial to light-industrial facilities: dry-cleaners, powder-coating and dipping operations, industrial spraying...

So my best guess would be this refers to "feed stock" in the sense suggested by kentix above: a raw-material input to some process. The specific subsection talking about this is section 511 (Searchable platform for building codes) which also mentions "stock of an explosive nature"; from this specific context the "dust" in question is also meant to be "metal dust" (although many kinds of dust in general can explode--see Dust explosion - Wikipedia). And this section seems to be more concerned with fire and explosions than the other sections (which are also about hazardous chemical exposures). So I would think feed lines for explosive gas (like for welding) and/or conveyor belts where there is a lot of friction that could catch raw materials on fire, but there are probably other examples.

Honestly, it's probably written to be intentionally vague and broad. Where the authors of building codes have something specific in mind, they'll mention it in detail; but they also don't want to leave anything out--you don't want someone to start a major fire, and then try to talk their way out of liability by saying "Oh but this was an *input*, not an *output*, so the regulations about *exhaust* don't cover it!"

If you really need a more precise answer than that, you'll probably need to speak with someone who works either in code enforcement or in one of these light industrial facilities who can give you examples.

Or you could always try contacting the NYC Department of Buildings and ask for a clarification: Contact Us - Buildings (I wouldn't expect a quick response though!)


----------



## pebpb

Stock simply means anything which is being stored for whatever purpose (usually for eventual sale or as spare parts etc).  I keep a stock of kitchen paper in my house, Amazon keeps stocks of just about everything.  Stock is not hazardous or noxious unless you specifically say so.  However, huge numbers of things you may want to store may release potentially harmful gases, even things like furniture which give off paint fumes or other volatile chemicals which may build up if you have lots of furniture in a confined space which is not ventilated.

I am not qualified to comment on extracts from a building code but I assume the code is just saying that if you build a space which is meant to be used for storeage it must have ventilation to prevent the build up of anything explosive or toxic in the storeroom.


----------



## Adam Warren

I find Kentix's suggestion of "feedstock" for "stock" adds needed precision, especially since the context states: conveyor systems. The sentence quoted is condensed, and to me, "dust", "stock" and "refuse" are discrete items: each relates separately to the "conveyor systems". To me, "soil exhaust systems" appears to refer to systems for extracting human or animal waste, especially if they are "subslab": "soil" can refer to excreta.


----------



## ysn

Thank you meialanque, I`ve now sent an e-mail to find the answer for the exact meaning of stock in this context.
Again I thank all for their best efforts to help.


----------



## ysn

"Feedstock" is it the same meaning as "raw" materials?


----------



## heypresto

ysn said:


> I`ve now sent an e-mail to find the answer for the exact meaning of stock in this context.


 Do please come back and tell us what they say.


----------



## ysn

I am awaiting their reply. indeed, my intent to do this before I read your words, heypresto. I hope they will answer.


----------



## Adam Warren

Ysn: "Feedstock" is it the same meaning as "raw" materials?

Not necessarily. Any substance fed into an industrial process is a feedstock, but to my way of thinking, it may not invariably be a raw material. In the case of metal billets fed into a rolling mill, the billets could perhaps be regarded as semi-finished products.


----------



## ysn

I mean raw materials here in this context, not general sense.


----------



## Adam Warren

Perhaps "inputs" (or "industrial inputs") may be a more general term, if that helps. If the source document specifically states "raw materials", then the equivalent for that term should be used, obviously.


----------



## ysn

It does not state raw materials. "refuse, stock and dust' have been used as identical or the same repeated words in limited statements maybe five times maximum. The topic is only about "ventilation systems and exhaust systems" separately.


----------

